# Schenker Gaming-Notebook empfehlenswert?



## Trjklopz (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage an Euch. Hat wer schonmal Erfahrung mit der Fa. Schenker gemacht bzw. dort schonmal ein Notebook bestellt? (mysn.de)
Ich möchte mir ein Gaming-Notebook für ca. 1500€ zusammenstellen und kannte die Fa. jedoch noch nicht.
Für den Preis komme ich Performance-technisch ans Limit. Da mir Alienware zu teuer ist, wäre Schenker eine gute Alternative?


----------



## Stahli (15. Februar 2013)

ja. habe schon eines bestellt und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (15. Februar 2013)

Jo, Schenker oder hawkforce. Wenn du ein leises Gerät willst, Für 1500 bekommst du ein Asus G75 mit 3D Vision Kit

Hat zwar "nur" ne 670MX und keine 680M, aber wenn mit der 670 in ein paar Jahren  nix mehr geht geht mit der 680 auch nicht mehr


----------



## Trjklopz (15. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte da eher die Radeon HD7970M im Sinn. Langfristig gesehen vermutlich die bessere Wahl...


----------



## Sarin (15. Februar 2013)

Schenke hat den Vorteil eines wirklich guten Services. Leider sind die Clevo-Barebones, die sie momentan verkaufen, meistens zu laut unter Last.
Ich hatte lange einen Schenker und war, bis auf die Lautstärke, ganz zufrieden. Aber wenn das Ding mal aufdrehte ... jipieeee... man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Tests die man so findet mit neuen Geräten entstehen. Lass das Ding mal zwei Jahre auf deinem Schreibtisch zuflusen.
Jetzt hab ich einen Asus G55 (660M) und bin noch zufriedener.  Wirklich sehr guter Laptop. (Der G75 ist der große Bruder. Die neuen haben Thunderbolt an Board, nur so als Tip.)

Das Asus hat alleine den Nachteil, dass man es nicht so gut sauber machen kann (Heatpipes sind nicht gut erreichbar). Daher hab ich in die Luftlöcher der Serviceklappen von innen Luftfilter-Stoff eingeklebt. Funktioniert prima, ist auswechselbar und schnell zu reinigen.

Daher würde ich mich dem Kommentar von CRY_OF_FE4R anschließen: Der Asus ist einen tacken besser.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (15. Februar 2013)

naja, Schenker notebook....

da gibt es wirklich besseres....

sowas hässlichees... nur tauglich zum gamen...
aber mit sowas darf man sich nicht sehen lassen, 
ich würd lachen.


----------



## Wambofisch (15. Februar 2013)

Also ich hatte damals auch die Entscheidung zu treffen, ob Asus oder Schenker, hab dann Asus gewählt, weil Verarbeitung, Lautstärke und Temperatur so absolut top waren, genau wie das Display und die Leistung an sich. n Freund von mir hat aber zu etwa der gleichen Zeit n Schenker gekauft, mit den gleichen innerein (i5 2430m, gtx560m, 8gb ram) jedoch schneidet mein Asus Laptop (G74 siehe sig) wesentlich besser ab in allen Punkten. 
Von der Leistung bis über wie schon erwähnt Qualität. 

Ich würde dir nicht von einem Schenker abraten, jedoch eher Asus empfehlen. Die neuen Modelle machen einen ziemlich schmalen Fuß.


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Februar 2013)

Die Clevo-Barebones sind qualitativ eher Mittelmaß. Die verbauten Kühler sind für die abzuführende Leistung eigentlich zu schwach dimensioniert, entsprechend hoch sind die Lüftergeräusche.

Persönlich würde ich nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen nicht mehr zu diesen Geräten raten. Da besagter Anbieter hauptsächlich diese Barebones vertreibt, muss es der auch nicht sein.


----------



## Trjklopz (15. Februar 2013)

wozu würdest du raten @ speed4fun? 

Also ich bin eigentlich nicht so angetan von den Asus Geräten. Zumal ich für das Geld nicht das bekommen würde, was ich mir bei Schenker zusammengestellt habe.

Hier mal ein paar Eck-Daten
- I7 Core Prozessor (welcher eigentlich egal, Hauptsache 3. Generation)
- Grafik, Radeon HD7970M
- Arbeitsspeicher, 8GB
- 17 Zoll
- Festplatte, 120GB oder größer SSD(!)
- BigFoot Wireless Lan Killer.........

Bei der Ausstattung bekomme ich nix bei Asus (es soll NUR die Radeon sein, andere, ältere Karten will ich nicht). Und Aussehen des Books ist mir eigentlich unwichtig. Das Innenleben muss einfach stimmen.

Alternativen?


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Februar 2013)

Hi!

Ich habe schon das 2. Schenker und das 3. Clevo Barebone. Die Gehäuse sind in meinen Augen sehr empfehlenswert. Stabil mit hellem Display und ordentlichem Kühler. Klar kühlt Alienware nd Asus ROG besser, aber Alienware ist dafür teuer und sieht für mich nicht ansprechend aus. Und Asus hat in seinen ROG Notebooks halt nicht die schnellsten Karten am Start sondern "nur" die 2. Reihe.

Grüße

Phila

P.S.: Außerdem bin ich mit dem Service sehr zufrieden.

P.P.S.: Wenn es Dir nicht so auf die Mobilität ankommt, dann nimm das P722 das schaltet nicht zwischen integrierter und dezidierter Grafikkarte um. Da gab es bei der 7970m immer mal wieder Probleme. Das liegt nicht an Clevo, sondern an den der Enduro Funktion der Ati Karten (vgl. Optimus von nvidia). Kann sein, dass das mittlerweile behoben wurde, aber informiere Dich besser nochmal.


----------



## stadler5 (15. Februar 2013)

Also von der Qualität bei Schenker bin ich nicht von überzeugt, da ich dort mal einen Tag Arbeiten dürfte konnte ich einen kleinen Einblick erhaschen.

Einem Mitarbeiter hat z.b eine HDD fallen lassen aus Hüfthöhe etwa und als er sie wieder vom Betonboden aufgehoben hat einfach in ein Kunden NB eingebaut. Als ich nachgefragt habe wurde gesagt, das wenn die Defekt ist der Kunde das NB wieder einsenden kann.
Auch wie über Kunden gelästert wurde war nicht schön.
Das schreckt doch einfach ab. Ich Persönlich finde so ein Verhalten nicht sehr Seriös.


----------



## Alex555 (15. Februar 2013)

Ich finde eigentlich Clevo Barebones noch mit am besten. Der Preis spricht für Clevo, so wie vor allem die einfache Wartung. Bei ASUS werden/wurden selbst bei der ROG Serie oftmals die GPUs gelötet (aufs Mainboard), Wartungsklappen werden immer kleiner, so dass man als ASUS Besitzer mittlerweile immer mehr schrauben muss, um an etwas verhältnismäßig kleines heranzukommen (Trend bei den meisten Notebookherstellern). Clevos sind dagegen sehr gut. Oftmals eine riesige Klappe, unter der man alles Wichtige austauschen kann. 
Eine weitere Alternative wären/sind MSI Barebones, wie sie one,medion und deviltech beispielsweise benutzen. Diese sind eigentlich auch einfach zu warten.


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Februar 2013)

Wir erzählen hier alle immer die gleichen Geschichten... Ich bin zufrieden und Stadler5 nicht... Das verkündet er genau so lautstark (oder lauter???) wie ich meine Zufriedenheit.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-widerruf-des-laptop-kaufs-3.html#post4931057

Viele Grüße

Phila


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (15. Februar 2013)

Naja wenn's die 670 nicht mehr macht macht's die 7970 auch nicht mehr lang


----------



## Th3 GhOst (22. Februar 2013)

Heyho,
ich hab hier n XMG P501 stehen und bin voll zufrieden.
Eingebaut hab ich n I7 (2nd Gen.) und ne GTX460.
Läuft alles noch gut drauf. Was mir sehr gefällt sind die großen Wartungsklappen. 
Einfach aufschrauben und schon biste an den Lüfutern und kannst die super reinigen.
Von der lautstärke her ist es erträglich. Ich persönlich zock am NB eh mit Headset oder Kopfhörern sodas die Lautstärke eh nicht so auffällt.
Was auch sehr gut ist ist das Display FullHD, Matt und man kann von der seite immer noch alles gut sehen ohne verfälschung.

Ich war damals auch am überlegen ob es n Asus wird oder das XMG. 
Hab mich dann für des XMG entschieden da ich mehr Leistung für mein Geld bekommen habe.

Du wirst aber mit beiden keinen fehler machen!
Ist dann eigentlich fast nur eine Desing frage.

Was stadler5 sagt das man da so mit der HW umgeht kann genau so bei Asus sein.
Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe.

Ich persönlich würde mich wieder für ein Schenker Notebook entscheiden.

gruß
Micha


----------

